
Backblaze updates its backup service - _JamesA_
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/17/backblaze-updates-its-backup-service/
======
yougotborked
No Linux client looks like. And I am one of those crashplan home survivors
hanging on waiting for my subscription to run out now that the consumer
product is gone, so I'm looking for a replacement..

